# Конкресценция шейных позвонков и spina bifida



## Елена Ф. (23 Дек 2021)

Добрый вечер! Очень Вас прошу, посмотрите, есть ли эти все аномалии на снимках? 3 врачей прошли, - кто что говорит. Отправили на кт, но делать ещё рано, только рентген сделали. Может можно и на МРТ увидеть? Мальчику 9 лет, спортивный пацан, ничего не беспокоит, - случайная находка на рентгенограмме. Делали снимок, потому как сколиоз 1 степени, и хотели градус посмотреть. Да, шея у него не болит, поворачивается да и наклоняется нормально, правда, в 1 сторону чуть похуже.
Посмотрите , пожалуйста.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2021)

Елена Ф. написал(а):


> есть ли эти все аномалии на снимках?


Есть. 



Елена Ф. написал(а):


> 3 врачей прошли, - кто что говорит. Отправили на кт, но делать ещё рано, только рентген сделали.


Надо делать. 



Елена Ф. написал(а):


> Может можно и на МРТ увидеть? Мальчику 9 лет, спортивный пацан, ничего не беспокоит, - случайная находка на рентгенограмме. Делали снимок, потому как сколиоз 1 степени, и хотели градус посмотреть. Да, шея у него не болит, поворачивается да и наклоняется нормально, правда, в 1 сторону чуть похуже.


Но с ростом может  ухудшиться,
Собственно, ничего делать не надо, пока будет как описываете.
Наблюдать и понимать.


----------



## Елена Ф. (23 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам большое! Скажите, пожалуйста,  а можно вместо КТ сделать МРТ? И нет ли лишнего полупозвонка? Один из врачей увидел, другие нет, - только то, что я описала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2021)

Елена Ф. написал(а):


> ... а можно вместо КТ сделать МРТ? И нет ли лишнего полупозвонка? Один из врачей увидел, другие нет, - только то, что я описала.



Все есть.


----------



## Елена Ф. (24 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все есть.


Извините,  я не поняла. Где - что? Атлант и 2 конгресценция ? А  ниже , это что?
Если добавочный полупозвонок,  его удалять надо или нет?

1. Здесь что?



2. Здесь что?



3. Здесь что?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2021)

Не надо гадать.
Ждем КТ, там все будет видно.


----------



## Елена Ф. (24 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, извините,  а МРТ можно вместо кт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2021)

Не рекомендую.
КТ и обязательно с реконструкцией.


----------



## Елена Ф. (24 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам большое! С Наступающим Вас Новым Годом! Крепкого здоровья Вам!


----------

